# Remington 1100 & 11-87. Difference?



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

What is the difference between the Rem. 1100 & the 11-87? I have a chance to prurchase or trade for either one. I can't decide which one to get. Which one would you take and why? Both look great, both in great shape.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess it depends on what you will be using it for. A quick google search turned this up.


> The 11-87 is basically an 1100 with a compensating gas system. It can expell excess gasses that would otherwise batter the gun when shooting 3" loads or heavy magnum 2 3/4" loads. The 1100 standard is not capable of expelling the gasses and will be battered if using heavy magnum loads, it is also chambered for 2 3/4" only.


I own the 11-87 and love it!!! I guess if I was just shooting targets and small stuff I would look at the 1100 more closely. I actually didnt know the 1100 only shot shorter loads.

One thing I would do is check how stiff the spring is when you pull the action back. If a gun has been shot a lot it will have a looser spring. Good luck!!


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I read that same post as well, and so I have been leaning towards the 11-87, but another post suggested that the 11-87 is not as reliable as the 1100 and is a hit and miss on wether or not you get one of the good ones. I am hoping that is just one man's opinion. I have put over 10,000 rounds through my 870 in the 15 years that I have owned it, and love it to death. If the 11-87 is anything close to the 870 (reliability), then I would be happy. Any probelms with your 11-87 Nor-tah?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have both the 1100 and 1187. Someone told me problems could occur with the auto loaders if too much oil was placed on them??? Specifically they were using WD-40 and maybe the heat build up caused it to gum up the slides, not functioning really smooth. I clean mine very little as a result of those comments or claims. The outside of the barrel and all are spotless, but the internal parts I really don't mess with much.

I did have a few minor issues with the 1100. For whatever reason and shooting a LOT through it, the 2 gas ports actually plugged up with some carbon. I do not know if this was a result of oil, powder that was not burning clean (Green Dot), all of the above or what. I got a tiny nail and gently tapped on the ports with the barrel off and 2 chunks broke out. They have never built up again. :?: 

The only thing I didn't like about an auto loader is the powder flakes that could be blown on your face, where an over and under or pump it's not an issue. However, shooting a LOT, the autos are really sweet with recoil.

Remington is great on their warranty and customer service. They make a great product like a lot of other manufacturers.

An 870 is a great field gun in, it's made for hunting and you are not worried about protecting the finish since everything is dull anyway.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Any probelms with your 11-87 Nor-tah?


Not while hunting. I really like it and I was a HUGE fan of my 870. So far the 11-87 has been more reliable than the 870. I used to have problems with my 870 if it was really cold. It would jam. Now, the 870 was my whatever gun that I would go a year without cleaning and I shoot it at GSL and other harsh environments

I think it is good to clean your gun as often as you can now, and I have done that with my new gun. Honestly the only misfires I have had with the 11-87 were at the range shooting REALLY light loads where it didnt want to fully eject the shell. 11-87s use a gas system to eject and reload and with the added recoil of a three inch shell and heavier feild loads like high-brass 6 shot, I have had zero problems. I found mine on ksl for 460 dollars. Its the sportsman model.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

1100's have a fixed full choke, and if I remember correctly even state "no steel" near the end of the barrell. If you're planning to waterfowl I would advise against an 1100. I own an 11-87 and have never had a problem with it. They say the SuperMag's could sometimes have trouble cycling the light game loads.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

It depends on what year your 1100 was built on shooting steel. My friends 1100 shoots 3 inch also. Here is a good link on reviews for the 1187. http://www.rateitall.com/i-25613-remington-11-87.aspx if you back track you can get a review on the 1100 also.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Nueces said:


> I have both the 1100 and 1187. Someone told me problems could occur with the auto loaders if too much oil was placed on them??? Specifically they were using WD-40 and maybe the heat build up caused it to gum up the slides, not functioning really smooth. I clean mine very little as a result of those comments or claims. The outside of the barrel and all are spotless, but the internal parts I really don't mess with much.


Oh my [email protected]#$ll, i hope no one use's WD-40 on their guns. Without even heat, WD will gum up as soon as it drys. wothless product consider what is on the market today, and I'm not even thinking about guns. WD is banned from our work because of what it does. Has any one on here ever totally taken a 1100 or 11-87 completely down to clean it? I have, my boss makes me clean his......because of this I will never own one! they take me more time than any other gun to clean.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have both. Good guns, OK Fair.... There is better out there but that is not the question. If I had a choice I would go with the 11-87, biggest problem is they are heavy! Like a ton. But I have ran 1000's of rounds through one. 

I'm with the last guy and wd-40... matter of fact if a gun maker finds wd-40 they void your waranty!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I here ya on the weight....try packing a browning A-5, and worse pack around a browning BLR in a 7mm mag...sold that one. I swear it weighted 20 lb. I'm not saying that 1100 or 11-87 are bad guns, It is just the up keep. for instance I can dismantel my A-5 clean it and reassemble it in less than an hour. (spotless through and through.) with my experience cleaning a 1100; I was pulling my hair out puting back together. OH yeah-- what hair :shock:


----------

